# Rehoming cats from Cyprus in the UK?



## stConstantinecats (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello,

I am writing to ask for advice about possibility of re-homing cats from Cyprus in the UK. My husband and I live in Cyprus. We feed, but also sterilize and vaccinate stray cats in our neighborhood. Totally we provide food for about 40 stray cats now. Over the years we have collected many injured and abandoned animals. At the moment we have 3 dogs and 21 cats in our home. During the last 2 months somebody has been dropping kittens near the place where we feed strays. The last time they dumped a litter of 7 kittens there. So now we are fostering 13 kittens and hoping to find loving and responsible homes for them. We are looking for possibilities of finding homes for some of our cats and kittens in the UK. We will be grateful for any advice or suggestion. We are traveling to the UK from time to time, so some cats can travel with us. All our cats are sterilized and vaccinated. We are looking for volunteers who could help us to find potential adopters, screen them and occasionally raise funds for cat's transportation or for sterilization of a stray cat.

For more information about us and our cats please visit our page on Facebook StConstantine Cats | Facebook


----------

